# what to do SS REF 500



## Gunny Wilson (May 31, 2010)

Help me DIYMA your my only hope!! hehe

Folks here is the problem i am an old school SS nut not as bad as some members here but still love'em. Before installing my ref 500 (not s or sx) about 8 months ago I noticed the gains had to be up fairly high in order to get any sound out of it. Well I decided to take it and have it checked, the first shop put it on bench and said "yep it plays nothing wrong here" well, I wasn't satisfied and sent it off to very well known amp manufacturer that i will not name here. They said problem found and fixed and I was like ok np hook it up and enjoy.

Now 8 months later i am getting ready to put in a set of IDQ 10.v3's and the morning I go to get them I hear a warbling/whistle coming from the subs. Sort of sounded like a distant thunder storm. Well I checked and the left sub was vibrating the right wasnt with no volume. So i unhooked the RCA's and the left was still doing it. 

I then removed the amp and opened cover and I couldn't believe what I saw. I am not an electrical engineer or amp repair guy however, I would assume that a proper repair wouldn't be noticable by my amatuer eyes. I first noticed the Torrodial transformer (big copper winding thing right corner of board) had 2 leads cut and jumpered over to another section of the board. One of these windings was touching an adjacent copper wound part which is where i think the noise was coming from but i don't know. 

Now is where i could use a little help I guess Wade Stewart is uncontactable right now (due to my thread in SQ forum 49 reads no replies). I trust him he repaired my 604 and it works flawless. Does anyone have any suggestions on a shop or person who can fix this thing and get it back to orginal IE no jumping crap across the top of the board? Someplace trustworthy? I really appreciate any help and apologize for the wordy post.

I would happily post pics of repair if you all want to see'm
Thanks in advance

Gunny


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Gunny Wilson said:


> Help me DIYMA your my only hope!! hehe
> 
> Folks here is the problem i am an old school SS nut not as bad as some members here but still love'em. Before installing my ref 500 (not s or sx) about 8 months ago I noticed the gains had to be up fairly high in order to get any sound out of it. Well I decided to take it and have it checked, the first shop put it on bench and said "yep it plays nothing wrong here" well, I wasn't satisfied and sent it off to very well known amp manufacturer that i will not name here. They said problem found and fixed and I was like ok np hook it up and enjoy.
> 
> ...


Your pics didn't show up.

I've done this for good reason on SS REF 500 because the copper circuit traces burn up. Pic below.










This was done on my personal unit, so I know it's not yours. But it is a valid repair. However, your amp sounds like it has another problem.


----------



## djtsmith007 (Sep 21, 2010)

Gunny Wilson said:


> Help me DIYMA your my only hope!! hehe
> 
> Folks here is the problem i am an old school SS nut not as bad as some members here but still love'em. Before installing my ref 500 (not s or sx) about 8 months ago I noticed the gains had to be up fairly high in order to get any sound out of it. Well I decided to take it and have it checked, the first shop put it on bench and said "yep it plays nothing wrong here" well, I wasn't satisfied and sent it off to very well known amp manufacturer that i will not name here. They said problem found and fixed and I was like ok np hook it up and enjoy.
> 
> ...


Can you post pics? I repaired my ref 705 last month, had to build and wind new RF chokes. I might be able to help you. Search my username and you will find the thread of my rebuild


----------

